# servlet daten einlesen -> hashmap speichern



## MelBe (16. Mai 2004)

Hi! 
Soll ein Servlet ertsellen das zur eingabe der daten eines Artikels (id, be, ...etc) auffordert und diese dann in einer java klasse "artikelverwaltung" in einer hashmap speichert. 

Ist jetzt irgendwie nicht nachvollziehbar für mich wie ich das angehen soll. 
habe gelesen das man mit get.parameter(); eine eingabe als variable speichern kann, wie gebe ich das aber an die hashmap weiter? bzw die variablen für die daten werden "privat" deklariert und mit hilfe von zugriffsmethode dann gesetzt. 

Wäre supi wenn mir da jemand denkanstöße geben könnte :}}} 

Lg melbe
 :cry:


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (16. Mai 2004)

Bitte keine Doppelpostings!

Durch so etwas ziehst Du nur den Unmut der Forenuser auf Dich. Schneller geholfen wird Dir dadurch sicher nicht.


----------



## MelBe (16. Mai 2004)

okay!! tut mir leid! ups sorry!!!nie wieder!

bin nur schon ziemlich verzeweifelt  :cry: 
hoff jemand ist solieb und hilft mir 

lg melbe


----------



## Mick (16. Mai 2004)

MelBe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi!
> Soll ein Servlet ertsellen das zur eingabe der daten eines Artikels (id, be, ...etc) auffordert und diese dann in einer java klasse "artikelverwaltung" in einer hashmap speichert.
> 
> Ist jetzt irgendwie nicht nachvollziehbar für mich wie ich das angehen soll.
> ...



Hey,

am besten eine HTML Seite erstellen, mit Form für die Daten, dann das Servlet aufrufen und mit getParameter("para") die Werte auslesen.
getParameter() liefert einen String zurück, den Du in einer Variablen speichern kannst.
Die Hashmap (siehe API) stellt Methoden zur Verfügung (z.B. put(key, Object)), um Deine Daten abzuspeichern. Ich denke mal, der key ist in Deinem Falle die ID, das Object ein Datenobject, das die restlichen Angaben des Artikels enthält.

So, hoffe gehelft zu haben.  Sonst einfach weiter fragen ...

Grüße,
Mick


----------

